# Grapefruit Recipes



## Marishka_20 (Oct 20, 2005)

Does anybody know a recipe for pink grapefruits? I have two of them that I bought yesterday. I love to eat the ruby red ones, but I accidentally got the wrong ones. I don't want to eat them, but I don't want to throw them away. Please Help.


----------



## Haggis (Oct 21, 2005)

One of my favourite things to do with pink grapefruit is to simply sprinkle some sugar, nutmeg and orange liqueur (optional, but cointreau and triple sec isn't bad) on top of each grapefruit half then grill (broil) until it browns a bit. Goes great with just some plain natural yoghurt.

Alternatively there is:

Pink Grapefruit Granita
-----------------------
1 1/3 cups water
2/3 cup sugar
2 cups pink/ruby grapefruit juice, strained

Place the water and sugar in a small saucepan over low heat and stir until sugar is dissolved. Set aside to cool. Place the juice and sugar syrup in a jug and stir to combine. Pour into a metal tray, place in the freezer and leave for 4 hours or until set.
To serve, rake the granita with a fork and spoon into chilled bowls.
Serves 8.

OR

Chicken Salad with Grapefruit and Pistachios
--------------------------------------------
4 skinless chicken breast fillets (200 g/7 oz each)
80 ml (1/3 cup) extra virgin olive oil
1 lemon, sliced
freshly ground black pepper
sea salt
10 g (1/2 cup) fresh flat-leaf (Italian) parsley leaves
10 g (1/4 cup) fresh mint leaves
65 g (1/4 cup) pistachios, roughly chopped
½ red onion, finely sliced
2 grapefruit, segmented

Dressing:
250ml plain yogurt
2 tbsp Olive oil
1 tbsp lemon juice
salt and fresh ground black pepper

Slice each chicken breast into three escalopes. Put the chicken escalopes on a chopping board, put a freezer bag over them and pound them with a mallet or rolling pin until they are about 5 mm (1/4 inch) thick.
Place the chicken escalopes in a flat ceramic dish and pour 60 ml (1/4 cup) of the olive oil over them. Distribute the lemon and pepper over the chicken, cover and marinate in the fridge for 30 minutes.
Heat a large frying pan over a high heat for 2 minutes. Remove the chicken from the marinade and sprinkle it with sea salt. Cook in the pan for 1 minute each side or until cooked through and golden. 
Toss the herbs with the pistachios, onion, grapefruit and remaining olive oil, then season well. Divide this among four plates and top each with three pieces of chicken. Whisk dressing ingredients together.
Serve with dressing on the side. Serves 4


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 23, 2005)

*Citrus Ice Cream Sandwiches*
​ 



6   oz. low fat cream cheese
1   package (3.5 oz.) instant vanilla pudding
¼  cups fresh-squeezed grapefruit juice (approx. 1/2 grapefruit)
2   Tbsp. fresh-squeezed orange juice
1   Tbsp. fresh-squeezed  lemon juice
1   tsp. vanilla extract
24   graham cracker squares

In a mixer bowl, beat cream cheese, instant pudding, juices and vanilla until smooth and thick.
Mound heaping tablespoon citrus filling on each graham cracker square.
Top with second cracker square and lightly press down. Continue with all ingredients until finished. Freeze until firm.
Makes 12 servings


----------



## jkath (Oct 23, 2005)

Any recipe that calls for an orange can be used with the equal amount of grapefruit!
How about grapefruit muffins? (you may need to add some sugar though!)


----------



## jkath (Oct 23, 2005)

Another idea: how about using them in a marinade for chicken, or using them in the crock pot with chicken? I bet it would be great!


----------



## shannon in KS (Oct 23, 2005)

Dice grapefruit, green apples, fresh cranberries, and oranges (about 2 cups each), toss in some lemon juice and sugar to taste and allow the flavors to meld for a few hours.  Very light and refreshing!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 23, 2005)

Place a little grapefruit zest in a blender with the peeled grapefruit sections.  Add 3 cups water and either 1/2 cup Splenda or sugar.  Blend and serve with ice.  Yum!

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Lugaru (Oct 23, 2005)

I grew up with a tree full of pink grapefuit... more than anything I suggest buying a bottle of tequila and making grapefruit/tequila based drinks. 

For example two parts soda water, one part fresh juice and a shot of tequila. 
Also one part tomato juice, one part grapefruit juice, a good squirt of tabasco and tequila.


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 23, 2005)

Grapefruit marmalade is good, too.  But it takes quite a lot of fruit to make.


----------



## Marishka_20 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Thank You*

Hello everybody, sorry I am so late getting back to you, I have been a busy little bee. But I just wanted to say thank you for all of your ideas they helped me out alot. Again THANK YOU!


----------

